# Sealfleet or sealcraft operators....



## taz2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

Looking for any old crewmembers that might have sailed with me. I was with sealfleet from 1981 to 1996. Started as a deckhand and went to chief engineer.

have a good one!
Bob Hinesley


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't remember your name but were you on any of the GSI operated Sealfleet seismic boats?
I worked with Black, Baffin, Bering, Indian and Ross.
If you look in my gallery there are photos of the Black as was and now.


----------



## Captainj (Apr 7, 2008)

Bob, Captain Jordan here.....Hope you are doing good! What happened to the sealfleet boats? I worked the: China, Baffin, Indian, Ross, Northern Surveyor?, Digicon Explorer, and the supply boats Eddo had. Thanks! Jordan


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## taz2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

Captainj said:


> Bob, Captain Jordan here.....Hope you are doing good! What happened to the sealfleet boats? I worked the: China, Baffin, Indian, Ross, Northern Surveyor?, Digicon Explorer, and the supply boats Eddo had. Thanks! Jordan


Hello Captain Jordan. sorry it took me so long to respond. Sealfleet went bankrupt and Ed Schreiber formed Southern States Offshore. They got 2 or 3 of the old boats that I remember. Hvide marine of 
South Florida got the rest of the old vessels. Drop me a line sometime at [email protected]

Thanks, Big Bob


----------



## sdonchecz (Jan 30, 2013)

taz2112 said:


> Looking for any old crewmembers that might have sailed with me. I was with sealfleet from 1981 to 1996. Started as a deckhand and went to chief engineer.
> 
> have a good one!
> Bob Hinesley


his name was Bruce and I can't remember his last name


----------



## sdonchecz (Jan 30, 2013)

his name was Bruce I can't remember his last name.


----------



## subquark (Oct 9, 2019)

*Father was a Chief Engineer in the late '70s & early '80s*

Hi all, I have fond memories of the various "Seals" coming into Galveston when I was in my late teens and early 20s.

My dad would call and I'd come down in an old Toyota Land Cruiser and bring a bunch of the crew to the bars. Top and doors off, and loaded up.

My father was *Rene "Wrong Way Rene" Miller* and he passed in 1985.

I was looking for vessel pics and came across this forum.


----------

